
Apple’s Tablet Competitors Will Never Catch Up - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apples_tablet_competitors_will_never_catch_up/
======
Pewpewarrows
We heard the exact same arguments in 2008 when Android released. Have people
really forgotten how events unfolded just 2-3 years ago?

For reference, this is what shipment numbers look like only a few months after
Android tablets started hitting store shelves:

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20082707-64/did-the-
ipad-r...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20082707-64/did-the-ipad-really-
lose-a-big-chunk-of-share-to-android/)

This shouldn't surprise anyone that doesn't have thick Apple blinders on their
head. Manufacturers are starting to release better hardware, on cheaper
devices, and in faster timelines than the iPad. The only thing holding it back
is that developers have only had a few months to start writing apps tailored
for tablets running Android. And in that vain, just like the smartphone
market, it's literally just a matter of time before history repeats itself.

------
sandipc
This is exactly what people were saying before (and even immediately after)
the first Android devices arrived on the market.

------
digiwizard
As always, John has awesome insight into how Apple competes.

